# A must have for tracks...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

HO foam cutter... (Bold added by me...)
(Huh? HO scale foamcutter? It must be small...)

http://www.walthers.com/prodimage/79929579/32758299231579.gif
Walthers Part # 5-1435
*HO scale*, $39.98, currently in stock at Walthers
*This product is on-sale today for $31.98*


----------

